# "the Chalange"



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

What does everyone think about the Smack-Down Chalange?


My money is on the wariors......But what if everyone gets skunked? Maybe it'll can be settled with an oldfashioned P!ssing contest........with points scored for both distance and accuracy.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fatback said:


> *What does everyone think about the Smack-Down Chalange?
> 
> 
> My money is on the wariors......But what if everyone gets skunked? Maybe it'll can be settled with an oldfashioned P!ssing contest........with points scored for both distance and accuracy. *


Too funny man!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah we would of got skunked for sure. I think it will be much better in the spring anyway.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yep'


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm suggesting the Tybee fishing contest sometime in mid-May. That'll allow for alot of different fish as possible catches. At that point in time there will be jacks, ladyfish, trout, redfish, sharks, pompano, flounder, just to name a few. Even early June is good too, although right now, I'm dreaming of pompano.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

I use to fish Cherry Grove quite frequently, but due to the management problems and the generaly rude people fishing i haven't returned in a while. The prices to fish the pier are crazy, you call the pier house to find out what's biting and they tell you lies just so you show up (called they said lots of fish were biting, talked to anglers after going out on the pier and they said not many fish have been caught the past few days). I will say this though, 90% of the king fisherman aren't rude and are usually willing to help out. However, there have been a few incidences ( one of which a guy hooked a fish and was working his way down the pier, I happened to be bottom fishing that side with two rods out, I attempted to get 'em in as fast as I could however as soon as he could see they weren't in the screaming fit started and he all but threw my rods in the water. That was the day I packed up my gear and haven't returned and don't plan to either. 

Just my .02

Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

damn thing keeps posting to the wrong thread. 


Tight Lines


Tim


----------

